# How would you define a cushion cased...



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

watch? I have been getting a lot of input about using a cushion case for the basis of the first original design that we are going to do. Question is the more that I have been thinking about it and looking into it the less certain I know how a "cushion case" is defined. ;-)


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

here are 2 "cushion" cases that I have and enjoy... both about 38mm...


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

Here are three pictures one floating that shows how it goes together. taken from the Vintage Certina site http://www.vintagecertinas.ch/en/indexeng.html


----------



## Martin Gagnon (Apr 24, 2007)

old rolex and oyster watch company

http://www.ukwatches.com/2005/9kcushion1.jpg

http://www.ukwatches.com/Feb/oyster.jpg


----------



## jhobbs (Jan 14, 2007)

I've always assumed a cushion case watch is one where the lugs are more solidly part of the entire case itself but more to the fact that the movement sits in the case with more surface area around the edges.

Doxa and Seikos come to mind. I've got a early 70s Breitling I'd consider a cushion case.


----------



## Martin Gagnon (Apr 24, 2007)

jhobbs said:


> I've got a early 70s Breitling I'd consider a cushion case.


in my view this one of the best looking breitling i have seen...

Martin


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

I always thought that those Rolex Oysters were the cushions that started it all, but I am a fan of the 1930's Czech Aviators, which are quite a bit bigger on the wrist.


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm thinking of a case design where a theme of the design is to have the case flatten out a bit, giving it a lower profile, and maybe slightly downward facing lugs that seem to conform to the wrist a bit.

I think of these seikos:


----------



## Joe K. (Sep 9, 2007)

Not sure I am describing it well, but to me its a design of an oval case where the space for the strap/bracelet is notched out of the case body :-s My favorites are the 6105-8110 and the Seamaster Memomatic case


----------



## Sirex (Sep 9, 2006)

As far as I know a cushion case is like the hereunder Hamilton W10:










My favourites are the cases of the Aquastar with the rising sun brushed steel:



















Regards,

Toni


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

I am partial to the IDF Eterna-matic Super Kontiki. That has a cushion case and might have some good design cues to offer.


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

Yao said:


> watch? I have been getting a lot of input about using a cushion case for the basis of the first original design that we are going to do. Question is the more that I have been thinking about it and looking into it the less certain I know how a "cushion case" is defined. ;-)


Here it is the cushion cased diver IMO:










I'm very interested in this project another suggestion would be to use a 2892 as the movement allowing you to make the case thinner this will also contribute to it's wearability.


----------



## namor (Apr 4, 2006)

The 6309-7040 is the quintessential cushion case. It has lugs which are fully part of the case line, with no taper or elongation. It also has case width that exceeds the diameter of the face and bezel. These are the hallmarks of the cushion case, which is also typically with a much shorter lug to lug distance because of those traits.

An excellent modern rendition is the Tsunami by Noah Fuller, with its upgraded domed sapphire crystal and increased depth rating to 300 meters.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

The Heuer on a Squinky rally is a nice one.
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/9/9/4/6/5/7/webimg/190014734_o.jpg


----------



## thetokyokid (Jan 18, 2009)

Pretty much looks like a cushion:


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

My idea of a modern "cushion case"









N


----------



## Tetraflop (Jan 26, 2009)

A new day begins.










_______
Dietmar


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

Tetraflop said:


> A new day begins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice one my friend.... another reason to visit --- those on the right are illegal in the US....;-)

john


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I would think someone would of mentioned the Panerai cases by now.

I certainly admire their case design and think they make for a wonderful cushion case timepiece.

Of course, they also are very touchy about folks using their design elements.


----------



## Joe K. (Sep 9, 2007)

But these are legal :-! (obviously, I am going to use this as an excuse to post pictures of watches with a cigar theme :-d)






























justsellbrgs said:


> nice one my friend.... another reason to visit --- those on the right are illegal in the US....;-)
> 
> john


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Perhaps I am in the minority - or perhaps not - but I don't find cushion cases attractive at all. :-(

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Completely agree with the Seiko 6309 or 6105's.

How about the case on this Zodiac SSW...









or the Doxa...









or something like this with a bit wider case...


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Saxon007 said:


> Perhaps I am in the minority - or perhaps not - but I don't find cushion cases attractive at all. :-(
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


I appreciate the contrarian point of view


----------



## WhereTheLightIs (May 2, 2010)

Saxon007 said:


> Perhaps I am in the minority - or perhaps not - but I don't find cushion cases attractive at all. :-(
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


You're not alone. I can see why someone would find them attractive, but they don't fit my style. All I can think of is: bulgy.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

WhereTheLightIs said:


> You're not alone. I can see why someone would find them attractive, but they don't fit my style. All I can think of is: bulgy.


I'd have a hard time calling this one chunky to me it's near minamalist perfection. It's a Longines Ultra-Chron 41mmx42mmx12mm of near minamalist perfection taken from http://scubawatch.org/thumbnail_P2.html


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

This picture taken from http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-divers/ shows how the same watch can look very different in the execution of the case design. The 6105-8000 at 41mmx41mm is much sleeker than the 6105-8119 at 44mmx45


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

nsmike said:


> This picture taken from http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-divers/ shows how the same watch can look very different in the execution of the case design. The 6105-8000 at 41mmx41mm is much sleeker than the 6105-8119 at 44mmx45


I don't have the exact lug to lug right now but the 6105-8000 is closer to 41x47mm than 41x41. It wears longer than the 6105-8119.


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

This one?


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Cushion watches are certainly identifiable by a certain look but to me they're square-ish watch cases or a near equal case width to case lug tip to tip ratio ( with most lugs integrated to keep this short).

Another example that I consider to be cushion, although not vintage, is the Zixen Trimix which was 46 width and case length I think was about 48.


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

nsmike said:


> I'd have a hard time calling this one chunky to me it's near minamalist perfection. It's a Longines Ultra-Chron 41mmx42mmx12mm of near minamalist perfection taken from http://scubawatch.org/thumbnail_P2.html


Looks great!

When I think of a cushion case, I think square-shape, almost no lugs. I like the Lemania SAAF cal. 5012 as can be seen in this link (and others)

http://forum.atgvintagewatches.com/showthread.php?t=1442


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

Most 1970s dive watches (Certina DS2)


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm still a WISIT (WIS in training), but from what I have seen, cushion cases are those cases which don't distinguish between movement housing and lugs. They are often wider, but usually shorter lug-to-lug when compared to cases which separate lugs. I don't think they are inherently taller, but they look taller to me. And although I like my SKX007, I can't say that I'm a fan of cushion cases.


----------



## thetokyokid (Jan 18, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> I would think someone would of mentioned the Panerai cases by now.
> 
> I certainly admire their case design and think they make for a wonderful cushion case timepiece.
> 
> Of course, they also are very touchy about folks using their design elements.


Yep. But their original cushion cases were made by Rolex. The Rolex Oyster Pocket Watch. :-! Rolex didn't bring a court case against RXW about using the cushion case. Panerai did about the patented crown lock mechanism.

Fun Link #1: http://rolexblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/part-3-complete-history-of-rolex.html

Fun Link #2: http://www.vintagepanerai.com/


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

What about the Sumo?, looks like a modern version of those cushion-ny Seikos to me. After looking at those pictures, i'm beggining to understand the narrow bracelet approach tha Seiko took. |>


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

This thread rekindled my desire to get a cushion cased diver so I pulled the trigger on this Technos. Do I get to blame Bill if my wife gets mad.;-) just kidding. :-!


----------



## Martin Gagnon (Apr 24, 2007)

this:


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

Someone mentioned RXW.


----------



## thetokyokid (Jan 18, 2009)

Henry T said:


> Someone mentioned RXW.


That would be me. :-!


----------



## wats911 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just recently, I became interested in the Marvin Watch Company. They aren't sold in the US, but one of their most interesting designs features a cushioned design. See below:

http://www.marvinwatches.com/landing-pages/malton-160-cushion/


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

If Bill is still reading this post I'd like to make an offer. My Technos Sky Diver is close to my ideal when it comes cushion cases. After I get it back, from being serviced, I would be willing to send it to him to photograph and measure as he sees fit. I now has on it a two ring Zulu so he can have people with different wrist sizes try it with a minimum of fuss. If I remember the dimensions are approx. 40 x 42 x 12mm. I would need to get it back however.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

nsmike said:


> If Bill is still reading this post I'd like to make an offer. My Technos Sky Diver is close to my ideal when it comes cushion cases. After I get it back, from being serviced, I would be willing to send it to him to photograph and measure as he sees fit. I now it on a two ring Zulu so he can have people with different wrist sizes try it with a minimum of fuss. If I remember the dimensions are approx. 40 x 42 x 12mm. I would need to get it back however.


 Very nice looking watch. Round down those edges and I would be very interested in one, preferably a destro version.


----------

